# Metastannic acid precipitation?



## qst42know (Jan 5, 2012)

Can dealing with tin slime be this simple?

I don't currently have this problem, having been warned often to eliminate tin first, but I found this old text (1872). According to the reading, metastannic tin can be precipitated with the addition of sulfuric acid.

Do any of the chemists here know if this actually works as claimed?

Is this an effective solution to tin related filtration problems?


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm no chemist, but i think it is impossible.


----------



## butcher (Jan 5, 2012)

Sometimes, just increasing the acidity with sulfuric acid and heating will break the colloids.

I have had heavy colloids (very dirty solutions heavy base metals, lots of tin and copper), that adding sulfuric and boiling off the less volatile acid like chlorides was the only way to get my gold out of the mix and break the colloid.

Much depends on how bad the mess is you have.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sulphuric acid 60%+ will dissolve it,
not precipitate.


----------

